# Table Saw Purchase Advice



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm just looking for personal experiences here. I've got a budget between $500-600 and I'm wanting to buy a decent saw. Last summer I bought a cheap Hitachi table saw that is wretched. I can cut straighter lines using a circular saw and cutting guide...

The three saws I'm currently looking at are these:

Delta 36-980
Jet 708100 JWTS-10
Grizzly GO575

I really want something that will give me a solid platform to work on. My current saw is very unstable. The fence is next to pathetic and it the table top area itself is just dismal. Any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got some Grizzly equipment and have been very happy with the quality. I do not however have a table saw from them yet.

My personal choice would be the Grizzly.

Don't really know anything about the others.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Saw Choice*

Of the three listed, I would probably select the Jet. It provides the 220 volt option which I personally prefer, it looks to have integral castors and is a right tilt. I have never worked with a left tilt as the Delta is.
My current saw is a Jet Cabinet saw and I have been very pleased with it but my previous saw was a Grizzly contractor model which also performed well.
Another option you might consider is the second hand market where $500/$600 can frequently buy you quite a bit more.
Good luck

Ed


----------



## s4s4u (Jul 22, 2007)

I have not been impressd with any of the Jet tools I have or have had. Every Grizzly tool I have has been excellent and I am slowly replacing the Jet "junk" with Grizzly. By the same token I am upgarading about 1 price level as I go so that may have something to do with it. I have found the people at Grizzly to be more than helpful when I ask advice, or need service. Go Grizzly! JMO, Rod.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob,

I always check the used market first. You can run across diamond in the rough. The saw I currently own was manufactured up until the mid nineties, sold for $15K, and there was a waiting list to get one. I bought it for around $600. 
While that may be a rare find, it serves to illustrate the potential of finding old American machines that last generations.

Barring that, I owned a Grizzly 10" cabinet table saw once and was well pleased with it after I got the bugs worked out. 
As my signature line says, I try to avoid buying anything on brand alone, but sometimes certain companies seem to excel at certain models, tools, or areas of business. I don't own a single Steel City tool, but I sure will give them a hard look next time the used market fails to produce any of my tool needs. I think you should take a serious look at them but call them too. You might be suprised.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

s4s4u said:


> I have not been impressd with any of the Jet tools I have or have had. Every Grizzly tool I have has been excellent and I am slowly replacing the Jet "junk" with Grizzly. By the same token I am upgarading about 1 price level as I go so that may have something to do with it. I have found the people at Grizzly to be more than helpful when I ask advice, or need service. Go Grizzly! JMO, Rod.


All manufacturers produce entry level/not quite there equipment. If you make the mistake of buying it and assuming that it will perform as top shelf equipment, shame on you. Your comment regarding Jet Tools would lead the uninitiated to believe that they make "JUNK". That is not the case. Jet and Grizzly run parralel lines of equipment and Jet is normally one step up within comparable price brackets. I personally use both Jet and Grizzly for my major pieces and find that each bring strong points to the table. It just depends on your focus.

Ed


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

I'd echo texas timbers, check for used stuff first. In my neck of the woods there are always a lot of table saws on Craigslist and you can find some pretty good deals. If I may make your decision process even more difficult...I suggest you take a look at the Ridgid 3650. I've had mine for about four years and I love it. It's been my experience that every 3650 owner I've come across has really liked the saw. Ridgid, like any other manufacturer, does produce some stuff that we wouldn't wish on our worst enemy but the 3650 is their flagship. I think it runs around $500. Both extensions are cast iron, it has the best mobile base I've ever used, the fence may not be a Biesmeyer style but it is a great fence with an awesome microadjust feature that I have used time and again. Just something to think about. Good luck with your search and let us know what you end up going with.


----------



## s4s4u (Jul 22, 2007)

edp said:


> All manufacturers produce entry level/not quite there equipment. If you make the mistake of buying it and assuming that it will perform as top shelf equipment, shame on you. Your comment regarding Jet Tools would lead the uninitiated to believe that they make "JUNK". That is not the case. Jet and Grizzly run parralel lines of equipment and Jet is normally one step up within comparable price brackets. I personally use both Jet and Grizzly for my major pieces and find that each bring strong points to the table. It just depends on your focus.
> 
> Ed


Look, I'm not simply talikng about general quality for price range here. I am speaking of design flaws and manufacturing errors along with a complete lack of customer service. I will never buy any Jet tool again, period. I am happy you have had good luck with yours though. To me, JUNK!


----------



## reabdet21 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Unisaw*

You should be able to locate some good used equipment and save a lot of money. I had been looking for a few months and today just came home with an older unisaw probably made in the 50's or 60's for $450. I am not sure of the date but someone might know. It is model 89-9725. It says Delta Rockwell on the tag but Delta on the sawdust access door. It has one of the single phase large round motors that uses 11 amps so it is just over 1 HP. It was rewound about 5 years ago. One of the three v-belts is missing but it ran very smoothly It also came with a biesermeyer fence system and extended table. He included a tenoning jig that he got with the saw when he bought it 5 years ago. It is very heavy but no name plate on it. If someone could let me know who made it, I would appreciate it. On the bottom, it has a casting number 462-01-054-2001. It has a hand grip that looks like what was on the really old hand planers. The casting is very heavy and is mounted on a heavy metal plate about 1/2 inch thick. It looks like it was never used. Were any companies making something like that in 2001?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

rob.hough said:


> Hello everyone. I'm just looking for personal experiences here. I've got a budget between $500-600 and I'm wanting to buy a decent saw. Last summer I bought a cheap Hitachi table saw that is wretched. I can cut straighter lines using a circular saw and cutting guide...
> 
> The three saws I'm currently looking at are these:
> 
> ...



I personally like Grizzly... I have their G0555 Band Saw and love it... other people I know love all of Grizzly...

I remember seeing some good advice... it was...

Get the most that you can afford...

If you can come close to a Unisaw, Steel City, RIKON, wait, save, and get the best at the start instead of getting there in steps...

IMHO...


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of great advice. I have been watching Craigslist like a hawk for about 2 months now. Nothing has really cropped up though. I've seen this thing pop up a few times but I honestly don't know what I'm looking at:

Sprunger 1.5hp TS

I've found a Powermatic contractor table w/52" micro-glide fence for $650. I haven't been able to find much info on those unfortunately.

The Rigid, thus far, sounds like the best overall deal to me. I'd like to keep my price under $650 if I can help it. This would allow me to purchase a decent blade as well.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Craigslist is not the only place to look. Ebay is a minefield but you can still find some deals. 

Government auctions are a a great place. There are also State Government auctions you know. I got my saw through a little known auction put on by the state of Tennessee. The University of Tennessee was "upgrading" one of their table saws and put it in a state auction. My only competitior was one of the Instructors who could not stand to see the saw go tooo cheap so he bumped it a few times or else I would have gotten it for less than $300.

If you will spend a day online you will almost certainly find a good deal, but it takes diligence. They won't just pop up on top of google.

Rob I would not spend $650 on a *new* contractor saw much less a used one, Powermatic emblem or not. For not much more you can get a new heavier, hardier, cabinet saw from Grizzly or other import company.
What many fail to realize is that many of the import companies like Grizzly and Jet and Steel City and even Delta and all the rest, many use the exact same Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers for many tools. 
While some companies require stricter tolernaces and have closer QC, oftentimes the the only thing different is the paint, badge, and marketing. What stands out is customer service and parts distribution and warranty issues etc. Many of the machines are exactly the same animal made by the same company and maybe even touched by the same hands in that factory.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> What many fail to realize is that many of the import companies like Grizzly and Jet and Steel City and even Delta and all the rest, many use the exact same Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers for many tools.


I have to correct you regarding Steel City. SCTW went to China and built their own manufacturing facility, which they own. They are NOT having their machines made in the same factory with Delta, Grizzly, Jet, etc. The Steel City cabinet saws are going to give the other brands a real run for their money. If you can buy Steel City, it's worth the $$$.

Nancy


----------



## nailgunner7 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rob,
I drive a Delta Unisaw. I bought a Jet and hated every cut I made on it. If you can hold out for the bigger saw, then do it. You'll be happier in the long run. I have seen the Grizzly though never used it. If you are going to invest in a contractor model atleast get some thing with cast iron decking and a good fence. I believe that with tablesaws, size does matter.

Scott A. Mordecki / Nailgunner7

http://fallentimber.mysite.com


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the correction Nancy. They need to put you on the payroll. I have never seen anyone so ardently loyal to brand before. 

I will say that I had read some 2 years ago when they rolled out at the Atlanta IWF I think it was that they do not manufacture all of their own tools - but some of them. Maybe that has since changed. 

Not a big deal to me Nancy I do not have an axe to grind. I still compare a tool to another tool by feature and performance and sometimes price, and not the wrapper. No single company makes the best tool in every category and never will.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Thanks for the correction Nancy. They need to put you on the payroll. I have never seen anyone so ardently loyal to brand before. _Scott Box told me in Vegas that if I lived in Tennessee, he would! Tom Guertin also told us that we are his best salespeople!!! We love their machines and have a great deal of confidence in Scott, Tom, Mark, Jim, and all the crew that they will continue their QA to provide the best machines that can be made. It was really funny in Vegas; we were in the SC booth talking to Scott and Tom, and David walked over and talked to a lookee-loo about a SCTW jointer and may have convinced him to buy it. And he was in his Woodworker's polo that he had worked the booth in that morning!! For the record, Woodworker's DOES sell SCTW machines, so he wasn't being disloyal. _
> 
> I will say that I had read some 2 years ago when they rolled out at the Atlanta IWF I think it was that they do not manufacture all of their own tools - but some of them. Maybe that has since changed. _They are also quarrying the granite for the new granite tops (and jointer fence) from their own quarry a few miles from the manufacturing facility in China._
> 
> Not a big deal to me Nancy I do not have an axe to grind. I still compare a tool to another tool by feature and performance and sometimes price, and not the wrapper. No single company makes the best tool in every category and never will. _Which is exactly why we have such a rainbow in our own shop.:yes: All of our machines aren't SCTW--we have a Delta drill press, a Delta Unisaw, DeWalt radial-arm saw (old - 50s vintage), DeWalt scroller, Hitachi resawing band saw (with a 3" blade!!! ), a couple of old 50s-vintage Atlases (lathe and band saw), and several Woodtek green-and-yellow. _


Nancy


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Of the three choices that you provided above, I would choose the delta. I do like grizzley tools, but with *this product line*, I think delta has them beat. That big heavy, one piece cast iron table is beneficial IMO. If you could save up just a couple hundred more delta's hybrid saw is a nice little saw for the buck. 

I run a Unisaw mysself. I've had longevity problems with jet tools.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

My experience with my Powermatic table saw has been excellent.
If you can find a used one for 600 bucks in good condition it would be well worth it. I bought mine at a woodworkers show in Houston new and got a good deal.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I found a Rigid 3650 with a vega 50" fence, a couple of blades and a dado set (all freud) for $400. Sounds like a fairly decent deal to me. Gonna check it out this weekend if it hasn't already been sold.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me too. The two blades and dado - if it's the stacked dado, could be worth a big chunk of that alone.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it hasn't be sold yet so I'm gonna drive out to take a looksie. I liked the Rigid I saw at Home Depot, just wasn't keen on the fence. This person replaced that fence with the Vega. I don't know anything about the Vega but it looks very similar to the Beisemeyer fences I've seen.

Anyone know much about them?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have never used a Vega either but if it is a good fence you have a good deal going because that fence lists for over $400 all by itself. Here are 8 reviews on the fence.

One day I hope we have our own tool review section. If you buy this saw we will want a Tool Review on it and a seperate one on the fence after you have used it for a while if you don't mind.

Vega Fence Review


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I guess it's back to the drawing board. Looks like it got sold out from under me. 

The more I think about it... The more I'm leaning towards a hybrid saw anyways.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Rob

I live in Poland and cannot comment on American saws but in general...

Select a TS with Riving Knife...Splitter was dropped in Europe at the 60th...Riving Knife is safer, (you can forget about the term "Kickback") ,you shall not need the Anti-kickback pawl and you will not have to remove it for any operation except when you are using dado blade.

Select a TS with Induction Motor they are very quite (I can talk with my wife) and the Arbor is not part of the motor (the Universal motor is very noisy and the arbor is one part with the shaft).

If you have 230V in your shop, consider a 230V motor, it uses half the Amps (runs cooler) of 115V and you shall not need thick wires (but you will pay the same electric bill).

Don't be effected by the published HP (Horse Power), they are cheating, better look at the Amperage of the motor, multiply it by your Voltage (120V) and divide by 746 and you will get the almost real HP (almost, because the real output power of the motor is around 60%).

In Europe, they cannot cheat because the power of any machine must be presented in Watt (by law) that is Ampere x Volt.

A few days ago, I saw a shop-vac with "Pick 6 HP" and 11 Amps...I was impressed but...

6 HP x 746 = 4,476 W
4,476W : 120V = 37.3 Amps.....I don't think that you have such a Circuit breaker in your electric box....

But...well....we want to sell, don't we...:icon_smile: 

Regards
niki


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

*Table Saw*

I retired early to build custom furniture and I have a 3,200 square feet shop with lots of equipment.

The HEART of my shop are my two table saws. My primary table saw is a 30 year old Sears 12" with side and out feed extensions and upgraded "Vega" fence and "Excalaber" sliding table. I bought the saw new in 1976 and it still outperforms any saw you can buy at Lowes or Home Depot.

I have a second 10" Powermatic saw set up with a stack dado blade.

I have a Bosch job site saw that is good but not furniture grade.

I have attempted to buy Grizzly tools but when they are shipped by truck and are dammaged Grizzly turns into a BEAR when you try to return it------if you order the Grizzly if it arrives with any dammage----even a tear in the cardboard---- refuse it!!!!!!

If "Saw Stop" ever offers a 12" saw I'll add it to my shop.

If you have $600 to spend hold back $100 to buy a Freud blade-----than look for a used Sears 12" table saw or a used Powermatic 10"---*Remember the quality of your table saw is visable in every project you build.*


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Grandpa Sawdust said:


> I retired early to build custom furniture and I have a 3,200 square feet shop with lots of equipment.
> 
> The HEART of my shop are my two table saws. My primary table saw is a 30 year old Sears 12" with side and out feed extensions and upgraded "Vega" fence and "Excalaber" sliding table. I bought the saw new in 1976 and it still outperforms any saw you can buy at Lowes or Home Depot.
> 
> ...


Wow... with a shop like that you're really rubbing it in!  
I suppose you're going to tell us that it is air conditioned and never get below 76 degrees!  

It's 103* right now & has been 107* today... and NO A/C!

It's too fricken HOT to get into my 10 x 16 cramped space some call Shops!

I'm kidding... of course... must be nice!  

Thank you for the Grizzly tips...


----------



## Grandpa Sawdust (Sep 2, 2007)

Although the shop sounds big it is sized to what we build and based on 35 years of making sawdust.

My first shop was about the size of your 10 x16. It took 35 years for me to get into the current shop and I spend 70-75 hours a week in it.

My current projects include a dining room (10 chairs, table and 14 foot china cabinet), a toy chest made from Bird's Eye Maple Veneer and quartersawn white oak ( I use a vacum press to lay up the veneer) a walnut desk and an Arts & Crafts Dresser (built the bed last year). We just completed a church alter that took 7 days to install.

I have never accepted payment for any work or material---I do it for family, friends and the love of sawdust.

Almost 1,000 feet are used for storage of lumber, finished work and components milled and waiting for assembly. The rest of the shop is production equipment.

And yes, after 27 consecutive days over 100-----I am glad it's air conditioned.

Regards,

Grandpa Sawdust


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> Of the three choices that you provided above, I would choose the delta. I do like grizzley tools, but with *this product line*, I think delta has them beat. That big heavy, one piece cast iron table is beneficial IMO. If you could save up just a couple hundred more delta's hybrid saw is a nice little saw for the buck.
> 
> I run a Unisaw mysself. I've had longevity problems with jet tools.


Delta was made in Mississippi in the '90s so a used Unisaw would be great. I'm not sure if that is still true since B&D bought them. The exterior design has changed (modernized).

I have a Delta contractor's with a Unifence. Two things will make a lot of difference in the quaility of your cuts...get a heavy machined, cast table/extensions not stamped metal, and a good fence. Most contractor saws have really cheap fences.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

FWW is not giving Delta very good reviews lately....


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Corndog said:


> FWW is not giving Delta very good reviews lately....


Which is why - if you're determined to buy a Delta - you need to find an older one built before about 1995.

Better yet, BUY STEEL CITY!!!!

Nancy (107 days)


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

You're on commission aren't you!!!:laughing:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Nope!!! Just very strongly believe in the machines, the company, and the people running that company. Just wait about 6 months or so, though, we might be on payroll. They have extended LOML and me a tentative offer to demonstrate their machines at woodworking shows all over the country--LOML on the big machines and me on the mini-lathe. If that happens, we'll be traveling all over the country. Hmmmm, I might get to meet some of you guys.

Nancy (107 days)


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW!!!! Good on ya'!!!!:thumbsup: Just remember....I'm yer buddy!!!:laughing:


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know. I have a 2 yr old Unisaw and it seems every bit as good as my late 80's delta. Good Biesemeyer fence, adjusted well, does a good job.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*tablesaw*

i have a sixtys vintage delta unisaw w/ biesermeyer fence, on 220
I like older machine they are as a rule solid machines. most of my machine are early 1900 to the sixtys. Usually no vibration & quiet.
reasonably price as a rule.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Well all said and done... My purchase choice has changed several times over! In the past two weeks I had to pay to get our frige fixed and then we had to buy a new tv cause ours died.  That didn't leave much in the coffers for a new table saw.

I think I just scored a decently priced, used Craftsman contractors saw though. I got for under $200 and it has been very well taken care of. I'll post more when I know more but I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

See ya got your priorities all wrong. The TV could have waited cause you'll be too busy to watch it anyway, and the wife won't need a TV cause she should be busy doing the finish work on all your projects.


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought a Ridgid 3650 new about a year ago. It's lived up to every claim Ridgid made. I live it. I've cut oak, walnut maple, dados, you name it and it did a great job. Good luck!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Why do you prefer 220? I'm about to build a shop and am trying to decide if I should have 220 ran and if so how many plugs...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

michaelpugh said:


> Why do you prefer 220? I'm about to build a shop and am trying to decide if I should have 220 ran and if so how many plugs...


If you're running wire, definitely include 220v. It'll allow you to run bigger motors in the future, allows for thinner gauge wire (less expensive), and splits the load across two hot leads instead of one which not only helps balance out the amperage load (no lights dimming) but also helps just about any size motor run cooler, better, and have longer life due to less voltage loss.


----------

